# Salary Package Differences (Being Hired Locally vs Being Hired from Afar)



## kakutoudamashii (Aug 6, 2014)

I spent 12 years living in Japan. Although I lived more of a local lifestyle than an Expat one, I noticed one major difference: 

Everything being equal, for non ESL jobs, a foreigner who comes to Japan via an Inner-Company transfer or who is newly hired based on their merits in their home country can expect to receive a better salary package. 

Is the same so for Dubai? 

My fiancé is a veterinarian. She plans to find work after we arrive in Dubai so that she can actually meet with prospective employers beforehand. 

Will already being based in Dubai hinder her ability to receive a good salary package (including housing, transportation allowances, etc)?? 

We really hope this isn't the case in Dubai...?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

kakutoudamashii said:


> I spent 12 years living in Japan. Although I lived more of a local lifestyle than an Expat one, I noticed one major difference: Everything being equal, for non ESL jobs, a foreigner who comes to Japan via an Inner-Company transfer or who is newly hired based on their merits in their home country can expect to receive a better salary package. Is the same so for Dubai? My fiancé is a veterinarian. She plans to find work after we arrive in Dubai so that she can actually meet with prospective employers beforehand. Will already being based in Dubai hinder her ability to receive a good salary package (including housing, transportation allowances, etc)?? We really hope this isn't the case in Dubai...?


It shouldn't make any difference, as, although she is your fiancé, she is still an individual.
If you were married, and she was under your sponsorship, then many employers may assume that housing is covered via the husbands job.


----------



## mo87 (Mar 23, 2014)

Will in some cases yes. Being hired from abroad gives you a little edge as they need to "convince" you to accept. But that doesn't happen in all places and tends to happen more in higher end or managerial jobs. Best of luck and "ohayo" to Dubai


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

There are some differences between being a local hire versus an overseas hire. 

I don't think it manifests itself into a noticeable financial difference (if any) in the package value. It has to do with certain requirements such as if you're an overseas hire, the company will fly you to Dubai at their expense, and when your contract ends, they're required to provide you with a flight back to your home destination. And your end of service gratuity may also be affected. If you're made redundant, overseas hire get 3 months' severance, while local hires get 1 month severance. (I think!). 



kakutoudamashii said:


> I spent 12 years living in Japan. Although I lived more of a local lifestyle than an Expat one, I noticed one major difference:
> 
> Everything being equal, for non ESL jobs, a foreigner who comes to Japan via an Inner-Company transfer or who is newly hired based on their merits in their home country can expect to receive a better salary package.
> 
> ...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Technically, there's no such thing as redundancy here and there's nothing in the LL that says you get anything different money-wise according to whether you're hired from overseas. Any pay off would be in accordance with the LL and you would receive a one-way ticket home. Having said that, if anything additional was negotiated into the contract, then - of course - that's another matter. Interestingly and just in terms of leaving employment normally, the LL does not specify that a repatriation ticket is an automatic entitlement. It's compulsory for those who cannot afford to get themselves home and, again, a matter of negotiation at the outset.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It works differently here.

The locals don't tend to work in the private sector so the vast majority of employees are all ex-pats, however, the packages can vary usually between 2 categories:

Local Hire: You get salary, annual flight and medical insurance only. Your contract will state there is a housing allowance and transport allowance, but in reality, this is just to reduce your basic salary to screw you out of end of service gratuity.

Ex-pat Hire: You'll tend to get salary, medical insurance, annual flight, housing allowance, car allowance and possibly school fees.

It doesn't matter where you're hired, whether it's from overseas or if you're already in Dubai, it'll largely depend on the seniority of the position and which country you're from.

For example, unless it's a senior management position, and Indian will most likely be hired on a local hire package, even if he's recruited in India, whereas a British person in middle management who already works in Dubai would be more likely to be hired on an ex-pat hire package. Of course, there are always plenty of exceptions to that.


----------



## kakutoudamashii (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks for all the great info! 

Judging by it, the type of package my fiancé's friend received a couple years ago, and our nationality, she should have no trouble receiving a package that a normal expat would.

Thanks again!!


----------

